# Seat upgrade



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 2003 DLT 3000. Has any others out there ever changed out the seat to a higher back model? I like the seat on the new DYS (??) 4500 that has a 15" back with adjustable slide back and forth. Mine has a 11" or 12" back with no slide. You have to lift it up, loosen the knob then readjust and tighten. Just wondering if the whole seat mechanism could be swithced out. 

I guess I could alsways take off my seat, take it to Sears and compare the two.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I recently worked on my neighbors and it like yours was a knob but it would seem logical to me that any MTD high back in that class would be a simple replacement job!


----------

